# Nicotine Salts now Available at BLCK Vapour!



## Richio (23/10/17)

Made in the USA​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## wikus (23/10/17)

Some nic salts?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (23/10/17)

Yay!!!! Cant wait!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (23/10/17)

Watching @Richio 

Could this be a new line of ultra potent menthol concentrates ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Halfdaft (23/10/17)

Please let it be nic salts!
Or even Wonder Flavours!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stillwaters (23/10/17)

Hope it's nic salts

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richio (23/10/17)

And the correct answer is...
*SALTS*

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Stillwaters (23/10/17)

That's fantastic. When will it be available? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wikus (23/10/17)

Richio said:


> And the correct answer is...
> *SALTS*


Knew it, nice, now to get my chemist on it. @boxerulez

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richio (24/10/17)

Hi @Stillwaters 

I will add it to the site so you can sign up for an in stock notification, should be either today or tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stillwaters (24/10/17)

Appreciated @Richio

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richio (24/10/17)

*Special launch offer on these R120 for 50ml. get it while its HOT!!
Click here for to get your hands on awesomeness*​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Halfdaft (24/10/17)

Richio said:


> *Special launch offer on these R120 for 50ml. get it while its HOT!!
> Click here for to get your hands on awesomeness*​


I'm unable to add it to my cart. Is anyone else having this issue?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stillwaters (24/10/17)

No problem with me

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richio (24/10/17)

*Lets spice this up a bit.* Use the code FREESALTS on checkout and this will minus the R120 from your total. Only 10 codes available and one per customer. So basically free Nicotine salts to the 1st 10 customers who buy the nicotine salts.
PS: Adding to your cart will not secure the purchase, the order needs to be checked out.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Stillwaters (24/10/17)

Damn, order placed before I saw this entry

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (24/10/17)

Richio said:


> *Lets spice this up a bit.* Use the code FREESALTS on checkout and this will minus the R120 from your total. Only 10 codes available and one per customer. So basically free Nicotine salts to the 1st 10 customers who buy the nicotine salts.
> PS: Adding to your cart will not secure the purchase, the order needs to be checked out.


Whoop done!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stillwaters (24/10/17)

Wow. This man is good. Phoned @Richio, he was already sending me a text to say he was going to pass a credit on my next order. Recommend @Richio and BLCK Vapour to anyone. Level of service is superb

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stillwaters (24/10/17)

Also discussed a concentrate I needed but was not in his stock list. After checking was found that this was not made by the manufacturer so added what it was supposed to be

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (24/10/17)

@Richio please help

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Richio (24/10/17)

PM Sent @kimbo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (24/10/17)

kimbo said:


> @Richio please help
> 
> View attachment 111380


Hahaha!

@Richio 's checkout system is a bit... I don't even know what the term is... Racist?

I'll just put it out there, the Free State has a lot to offer our country! I mean according to Wikipedia it has shale, basalt, mudstones and sandstones. That and I'm pretty sure all our venison comes from the Free State.

Don't let that checkout error bum you out @kimbo , even Free Staters are welcome here!

Reactions: Funny 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Richio (24/10/17)

Lol @Stosta 
I think @kimbo is sorted now.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kimbo (24/10/17)

All sorted, thank you @Richio you are the man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patrick (24/10/17)

Thanks @Richio for the freebie. Appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/10/17)

@Richio , i see this is 60mg/ml !!
Wow
Am getting excited here. Hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (25/10/17)

@Richio, just to clarify. Nic salts in high power devices. Do's and/or don'ts please. I vape between 65 and 75W permanently with low ohm coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eisenhorn (25/10/17)

Yay! Order placed! limited discount codes all gone already ... mooo

Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stillwaters (25/10/17)

Salts received. Thanks @Richio. Now to pack then play

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Richio (25/10/17)

Hi @zadiac

Nicotine salts guidelines
Nicotine salts are meant to be used at a high strength in mouth to lung devices as they deliver a smooth hit without the harshness of freebase nicotine. 
These can also be used in high powered devices but only at a low strength as the hit you get afterwards can leave you spinning. i would suggest making a test batch at 6mg depending on your preference. take a few hits and just wait a minute or 2 to see how you feel. Use this as control and move up or down from here.
Don'ts
Don't EVER handle it bare handed, if it does get on your skin wash it immediately and flush your system with lots of water. This stuff is strong.
Don't mix a high strength batch without making a control batch 1st to test your sensitivity.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (25/10/17)

Richio said:


> Hi @zadiac
> 
> Nicotine salts guidelines
> Nicotine salts are meant to be used at a high strength in mouth to lung devices as they deliver a smooth hit without the harshness of freebase nicotine.
> ...



I mix my juices a 4mg nic usually with normal pg based nic. Should I start there or go to 3mg to start with. I think 6mg will be a bit strong for me.


----------



## Rude Rudi (25/10/17)

zadiac said:


> I mix my juices a 4mg nic usually with normal pg based nic. Should I start there or go to 3mg to start with. I think 6mg will be a bit strong for me.



C'mon, take one for the team!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Richio (25/10/17)

Lets differentiate between the 2 things 1st that one gets from nicotine
Throat Hit - Salts will *not* give you this but freebase (standard) nicotine will
Nicotine Satisfaction - Salts will definitely give you this but you'll find it hard to differentiate at 1st as we are so use to throat hit from freebase nicotine.

I normally use a 3mg and found myself happy on a salts at 6mg (on a MTL device). Make a batch of 3mg if you want to play it safe and then go up from there. Makes sense?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## zadiac (25/10/17)

Richio said:


> Lets differentiate between the 2 things 1st that one gets from nicotine
> Throat Hit - Salts will *not* give you this but freebase (standard) nicotine will
> Nicotine Satisfaction - Salts will definitely give you this but you'll find it hard to differentiate at 1st as we are so use to throat hit from freebase nicotine.
> 
> I normally use a 3mg and found myself happy on a salts at 6mg (on a MTL device). Make a batch of 3mg if you want to play it safe and then go up from there. Makes sense?



Hmmm.....ok, thanks. I will not get it then as I want my throat hit. Will stick with normal nic then. Thanks bud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Halfdaft (25/10/17)

This is perfect timing as I'm just about to place my order for a new mtl device!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eisenhorn (25/10/17)

So erm... Stupid question maybe.
What would be the best way to store Nic Salts? I normally store my freebase Nic wrapped up in a ziplock baggy in the fridge.
Can I store Nic Salts the same way? Is cold beneficial to storing Salt Nic, or would the back of a cupboard be a better option? 

Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (25/10/17)

Richio said:


> Lets differentiate between the 2 things 1st that one gets from nicotine
> Throat Hit - Salts will *not* give you this but freebase (standard) nicotine will
> Nicotine Satisfaction - Salts will definitely give you this but you'll find it hard to differentiate at 1st as we are so use to throat hit from freebase nicotine.
> 
> I normally use a 3mg and found myself happy on a salts at 6mg (on a MTL device). Make a batch of 3mg if you want to play it safe and then go up from there. Makes sense?


OK so i vape 18mg so 24mg here i come whoohoo!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Petrus (25/10/17)

@Andre, 12mg???


----------



## Jengz (25/10/17)

zadiac said:


> Hmmm.....ok, thanks. I will not get it then as I want my throat hit. Will stick with normal nic then. Thanks bud.


I managed to open an element eliquid nic salts pod when I had a few drops left as I wanted to drip the nic salts juice to experiment, the pods contain 20mg nic salts. Managed to drip on my dual dpro rda and throat hit was leka strong but not harsh like I got from 6mg freebase nic juices, I quite enjoyed the throat hit however takes getting use to as I was left spinning like mentioned by @Richio... none the less I went in and enjoyed the few pulls I managed to get from the little juice in the pod


----------



## daniel craig (25/10/17)

zadiac said:


> Hmmm.....ok, thanks. I will not get it then as I want my throat hit. Will stick with normal nic then. Thanks bud.


You will get exactly that soon. I see Nude Nicotine has a Throat Hit Priority Nic Salt so I'm sure others will come up with one.


----------



## PuffingCrow (25/10/17)

Now i wander what would be the perfect little ninja vape device to use the nic salts to diy for


----------



## daniel craig (25/10/17)

PuffingCrow said:


> Now i wander what would be the perfect little ninja vape device to use the nic salts to diy for


Mi-one, Aspire Breeze, Twisp Clearo 2

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (26/10/17)

Petrus said:


> @Andre, 12mg???


If you do not like throat hit, then yes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (26/10/17)

So, I mixed a couple of recipes using the 60mg Nic salts last night....

I usually do 3mg and decided to get a feel for the full effect and did a couple at 6mg!!!! 

I made a single flavour SNV at 6mg and gave it bash - a nice full draw on me Dead Rabbit and *BAM!* It takes a couple of seconds and then it hits you, in a nice way...and then, "poof", its gone again...as quickly as it comes, it goes. This will lead to some serious chain vaping, but hey, this is what we do...

I could immediately spot the difference ito smoothness associated with this nic = this is going to become a staple for most DIY'ers as it does not detract from the main flavour profile by inflicting a harsh TH.

This stuff is on point - get it, get it today!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## craigb (26/10/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> So, I mixed a couple of recipes using the 60mg Nic salts last night....
> 
> I usually do 3mg and decided to get a feel for the full effect and did a couple at 6mg!!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks @Rude Rudi , thanks for complicating my next DIY purchase

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

